# Manoir des peintures (Pls don't kill me)



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 13, 2013)

A freakin awesome location:

1



Craziest room ever... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



The bed... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Light flooded floor... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Staircase... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Dining room... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Ugly couch... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Atelier... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Doll... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



The chest... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



The hall... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## ocelot397 (Jul 13, 2013)

Amazing! Is no one trying to preserve this?


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh my GOD! This is fantastic!! Thank you so much!! That seriously is the craziest room ever. What a house  but I agree with ocelot, this needs preserving it would be a tragedy for it to be smashed up. All that art in the attic! Did you have a look at the pictures? An explorers dream for sure


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2013)

That bedroom is MAD, I wonder if they had matching PJs? Hahah.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 13, 2013)

Why 'please don't kill me'??


----------



## forker67 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow!, amazing place, can't believe that people move out leaving so much stuff behind, looks like a stunning house.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2013)

A really amazing house,the stone fireplace place is awesome.


----------



## Quattre (Jul 13, 2013)

This place is amazing. Did you find a sewing room? Was there any other item than the dressform (such as cutting tables, scissors, books, old patterns, maybe) ? & WHAT is the weird statue standing in the corner of the ugly living room? Do you have pics?


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 13, 2013)

Absolutely astounding location.... well done.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 13, 2013)

Excellent stuff as usual. That first room is bizarre


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 13, 2013)

That's incredible. The chandeliers are awesome. This is just too much goodness so yes, we will have to kill you now.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 14, 2013)

utterly stunning! speechless. thanks for sharing, you must be very proud


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 14, 2013)

Amazing location,
Great pics as usual, love the first 1,
It's amazing how many locations you get to, and how incredibly fanatstic they are too!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thx to all... It's a real nice location. One of the interested location, ever visited...


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 20, 2013)

that is fooking amazing - nice one


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 20, 2013)

Excellent coverage , what a place this appears to be, the bedroom n beds are insane


----------



## raul1 (Jul 20, 2013)

It seems to be very humid inside: the least they could do would be to leave the windows open...


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 20, 2013)

*Amazing place! Love the first beds... Crazy!! *


----------

